# La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial Belicoso Cigar Review - Excellent Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got 3 of these in a Top 25 sampler of Pepin. The band on this stick is beautiful, old school, like previous review mentioned. While last review...

Read the full review here: La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial Belicoso Cigar Review - Excellent Cigar


----------

